
Show HN: List of upcoming bay area hackathons - tdeck
https://sfhacks.com/
======
tdeck
I have a friend who is into hackathons, and have been going to a few lately,
but it's hard to find a good comprehensive list. I build the list for this
site by scraping from a bunch of different APIs (eventbrite, meetup, etc...)
and a couple of websites (devpost, MLH.io) to create potential listings. Then
I manually curate, review, and post them. Hopefully someone else will also
find this helpful, even though it's only focused on SF and the bay area for
now.

